# In the back yard!



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

A couple of nights ago I caught this fellow in my back yard. Also I have a sunflower in my back yard that is starting to look like a tree. It is a volunteer from oil sunflower seeds that we feed the birds last winter. In the picture I can reach a little over 8 feet just to show how big it is and still growing. I think I will need an axe to get it down this fall after the birds eat the seeds from it. -- Tex


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Hehe!!! Love the possum!!! They used to get in the backyard when I was a kid in Texas. They are hard to kill. The dogs would get them and worry them around so until they were dead. So we would get a shovel to pick up there "dead carcass" to go bury. As soon as we got out the gate and set them down to dig a hole they would come back alive and run off!!!!







Tough critters....they really were not dead. Part of their defense mechanism is to "play dead" when they feel threatened enough. Their breathing almost stops and they sometimes even release a bad "I'm dead" smell. A common phrase used in my family for someone pretending to be asleep is "playin' possum."


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Did you know that many parts of a possum are edible? I've never experimented on which parts, but that is what I have heard. Seriously though, nice catch.


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

smitty said:


> Did you know that many parts of a possum are edible? I've never experimented on which parts, but that is what I have heard. Seriously though, nice catch.


By the looks of them...I bet it's the parts on someone else's plate!

That is one big "sunseed tree" ya got there Tex! Maybe enough wood there to make a slingshot?!


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

any ione tried eating a possum?


----------



## Fork Hunter (Apr 19, 2010)

I Guess it is true what they say.... Everything is bigger in Texas ..... Sorry, Tex ... someone had to say that ol cleche' as opossum goes it depends on what state your in as to how much of dat opossum is a delacacy uke:I hear it a north/ south kinda thing da further south ya go da better da opossum tastes !







What kinda plant is that growing next to the sunflower tree ???? Is it a...... nope I'm not gonna go there ! LOL


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Tex, that is one nasty looking critter, I mean the O-possum. My big dog (Porky) kills those when they come in the back yard. When she clamps down with one bite you hear the ribs and the skull go crunch.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

dgui said:


> Tex, that is one nasty looking critter, I mean the O-possum. My big dog (Porky) kills those when they come in the back yard. When she clamps down with one bite you hear the ribs and the skull go crunch.


Obviously your dog is bigger than mine was!!!!!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

O-possum has a very small heart so when he gets excited, it can’t pump enough blood and he passes out, but not always. I think that he might have ended up on someone’s table, but I don’t know. It is my don’t ask and don’t tell rule. Here is another fellow that I caught in my back yard and he really chewed things up before I caught him. Look carefully at the tree. -- Tex


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Have eaten raccoon but my Mom drew the line at possum, funny since we ate about everything else.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

dgui said:


> Tex, that is one nasty looking critter, I mean the O-possum. My big dog (Porky) kills those when they come in the back yard. When she clamps down with one bite you hear the ribs and the skull go crunch.


"It's all fun and games until someone loses a skull." as they say.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> O-possum has a very small heart so when he gets excited, it can't pump enough blood and he passes out, but not always. I think that he might have ended up on someone's table, but I don't know. It is my don't ask and don't tell rule. Here is another fellow that I caught in my back yard and he really chewed things up before I caught him. Look carefully at the tree. -- Tex


Now that ones a Beauty !


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey i caught another O-Possum this morning. This one was a big one. -- Tex


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Hey i caught another O-Possum this morning. This one was a big one. -- Tex


Pictures or video?


----------



## powelly (Jun 25, 2010)

**** i wish i got animals like that in my graden the only thing i get is a couple of squirrels and the occational fox


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Well at least you have something to practice shooting with your slingshots!







Those Possums just have a way of looking at you that just says: "I want to kill you!"


----------

